# Milwaukee's Hackzall: cutout rockstar



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I groaned a little (OK, a lot) when I shelled out $175 for a handheld recip saw, but after ONE removal on top of a ladder it's money well spent. Light, one-handed, and very adequate power for the mild demolition we do in cutouts. Light enough to hang off my tool belt (another doodad, the Husky hanger thing which also rocks) for the whole job. Lithium ion battery didn't drop below 4 of 4 dots on the charge meter. Granted this was a two-hour cutout start to finish (at the jobsite at least), but after lugging a fullsize recip saw up and down a bleedin' ladder a few too many times, this little toy made my day.


----------

